
The Circle Trailer: Emma Watson Takes on Silicon Valley - seycombi
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/the-circle-trailer/
======
mindcrime
It'll be interesting to see how well they pull this off. I read the novel and
enjoyed it, although not as much as I had (hoped|expected|whatever) based on
the premise. Still, the movie adaptation should have a chance to be pretty
interesting.

And on a sorta related note... I just started watching Black Mirror and
halfway though episode one (if not earlier), I was thinking "this is like _The
Circle_ by Dave Eggers".

